# Links



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a short collaboration of links i've collected. I'll add to these each day, if you have any others you feel deserve a place post them up and let me know if any of the links are broken.

*Forums*

40kFight Club - 40k Community and Message Boards.
40kforums - Awesome 40k forum.
40kOnline - Battle reports, painting tutorials, editorials, tactics, fiction and enormous forums.
Astronomican - An online community covering all aspects of the Warhammer 40k hobby. 
Bolter and Chainsword - Large 40k Forum dedicated to the users of Power Armour.
Boot Camp - The Best Imperial Guard Forum available.
 Dakka  - Exceptional Forum covering all aspects of the 40k hobby and many other systems as well.
Hammer of War Beautiful looking 40k forum covering all aspects and races of the hobby.
Iron Warriors 4th Co. - Specialist Iron Warriors forum.
Kovash Tauva - Large Fourm dedicated to the Tau.
Relic - Large vBulletin discussion board.
Storm Bolter - 40k Forum Moderated by our very own sangunius' chosen wing
Tau Online - Massive 40k Community and Message boards featuring all races but specializing in Tau.
The Warp - Fantastic looking 40k forum.
Warhammer40k - Very large Forum with lots of info.
Warseer - Rumours, news and forums (the new home of Portent).

*Official Sites*

Black Library - The publishing arm of Games Workshop.
Forgeworld - Highly detailed resin models for Warhammer and Warhammer 40,000. 
Games Workshop - The official source for everything related to Warhammer 40,000 or any other GW games. 
Sabretooth Games - Publishers of the Dark Millenium Card Game.
Official GW Erratas - Download page for the current Erratas and FAQ's.

*General Hobby Sites*

Batreps - 40k battle reports.
Critical Hit - News, rule updates, background information, and more.
 Dan Scott Art Fantastic Artist for the Warcry CCG.
Dark Millennia - Map of the 40k Galaxy.
Dysartes - Informative Hobby Site featuring tactics, fiction, armies and modelling guides.
Fighting Tigers of Veda - Absolutely awesome 40k hobby site.
Gobstyks - Lincoln based wargaming club.
Imperial Literature - Warhammer 40k fan fiction. 
OrdoFanaticus - Cool NW American Wargaming Site with forums.
Termi-Nation - Interesting Flash site dedicated to Tactical Dreadnought Armour.
TSOALR - Massive 40k Comic Site.
Warvault - More than just another webring - has links to many wargaming sites.

Modelling and Painting Sites

CoolMiniOrNot - Enormous figure painting resource featuring reader submitted paintings.
Dark Showcase Studios - Exceptional miniature painting studio.
PaintingClinc - Great site with many hints and tips. 
TerraGenesis- Fantastic Terrain making resource site.
Net Terrain - Excellent terrain site.
weetoysoldiers - Exceptional painting site run by weetoysoldiers.

I am more than willing to exchange banners with the owners of any of the sites above. The internets a big place - we aren't going to be anal like certain other forums i've encountered.


http://www.crownjewels.com Crown Jeweld Web Directory.
http://directory.maximumawesome.com Maximum Awesome Directory.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

The Warp

*Update:* It may be worthwhile linking to the official erratas page.

*Update #2:* Very "cool" site you're likely to spend a good amount of time at each time you visit: CoolMiniOrNot


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Also:

www.netterrain.de is another awesome terrain site.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Check out rowusa.org. It's the forum for the gaming club Rites of War. If you're more interested in the fluff, strategy, and finer points of the game and enjoy a bit of a challenge instead of playing with the most broken, powerful list you can come up with, ROW is probably worth checking out.


----------



## =DAEMON= (Dec 30, 2006)

Relic all the way!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

www.crusadeomega.tk

my warhammer forums, admin and mods are mainly BT players but we need others too 

cheers


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

What about comics? http://www.tsoalr.com/


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> What about comics? http://www.tsoalr.com/


How could i have forgotten! 

How about:

The Clinic. http://www.paintingclinic.com/MainClinic.dwt.htm


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

ooooh...good one. I love Dr. Faust's.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Also:

http://www.brushthralls.com/


----------



## Agramar (Jan 16, 2007)

my web(in spanish, of course..)

www.labibliotecanegra.net


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

What about Waryammer.com. It's another good forum.

http://www.one-ring.co.uk/phpBB2/kb.php?mode=article&k=175 - that's a good NMM tutorial.


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry i put the wrong link in the last reply. Heres the right link.

http://chaosconsume.proboards105.com/index.cgi


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like you guys are also working on a good gaming resource list, I started something similiar on the astro forums and way back when gw forums were still with us. I was always annoyed that it was so difficult to find a lott of these things, so here's me contribution to the gaming community. (now if I could only find an online source for the extra kill team rules such as Nemesis)

Below you'll find info on races, fluff, conversions, black gobbo articles, downloadable rules and many, many more things. Right now each race and several marine chapters have their own section which also includes race/chapter exclusive rules. The first section, Fluff and Rules, also contains more generally usefull extra rules. Such as the vehicle design rules and the campaign books.

Finally I want to gratefully thank everybody that has contributed to this list!

-Hephesto-

EDIT

Hephesto has now re-posted his 

40K resource list

into its own thread as suggested by Jezlad and always
seems to be updating it  . 
So it always worth a look.

Thanks Hephesto for a really useful and interesting resource.
Viscount Vash


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That deserves it's pwn thread when I get the site functional again!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Useful little thing isn't it :wink: Glad I can make myself useful around here, and stuff like this helps everybody!

I'll keep updating this list as time passes on, and as I promised Vash I'll have a similiar list for fantasy done by the end of the week (hopefully). With all kinds of great stuff like reference sheets, conversions, border patrol and black gobbo articles.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well that takes care of the first update of the resource list. Several new conversions, armies etc have been added. 

And the first race differentiation has also started with the forces of chaos (and yes, I'm somewhat biased towards the followers of the ruinous powers) with the Emperor's Children. In time other legion of chaos and subfactions of other races will follow.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Class one Hephesto,
Thats one mother of a link list.
Reputation awarded as promised.

Im getting major deja'vu at the moment............ :lol:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I strongly encourage everyone to check out the chaos squats in the csm section, those guy are so great. Same goes for the chaos dwarf stuff from the WFB resource list.

Looks like chaos really has its fangs deep in me and isn't planning to let go any time soon :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cadian81st was looking for some fluff on Space Marines equipment and I remembered seeing these little gems on Wiki. I thought that somebody else might find them interesting/useful.

Here is one on armour and equipment: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Imperium_(Warhammer_40,000) 

Here is one on weapons. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapons_of_the_Imperium_(Warhammer_40,000) 

And another on Vechiles, this one isn't as good as the other it is quiet short but it does cover some older stuff. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicles_of_the_Imperium_(Warhammer_40,000) 

Necron Weapons

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapons,_equipment,_and_vehicles_of_the_Necrons

Most of it isn't bad. Wiki can be a bit suspect at times but all these seem genuine.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 2, 2007)

www.rogue-market.com


Its a new 40k Minature trading site that is like bartertown and ebay except with more features.


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

I found a good site for ork players 
The Waaagh -www.the-waaagh.com


----------

